# Shampoo Formulation



## kittywings (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm looking at making a shampoo using some more "natural" surfactants, as I don't LOVE how my hair is with using soap, it's not bad but it's not quite the same.  From what I've seen with most other formulations that I can find, they don't use oils and lye, etc. it's mostly the surfactants and other stuff, but most labels of stuff that I like all list oils AND surfactants, but no lye.  Does anyone know how one would factor the oils into a formulation?

Am I making any sense?  I'm really sleepy right now.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 25, 2009)

You say you want a liquid soap essentially?


----------



## kittywings (Sep 25, 2009)

No, I don't think so... because there's no lye or saponified oils listed in the ingredients... and when I read formularies online they just use surfactants and no oils.  I just don't know!


----------

